# HOPEDALE LOUISIANA Report



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

WE had good weather the first part of the week and were able to get out to the trout and they were there and willing. I wish the weather would stabilize so we can get in a good run on the trout . 
CAPT. GENE DUGAS (985-640-0569)
WWW.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow looks like a good trip!


----------

